# [SOVLED] openldap and phpldapadmin

## redgsturbo

No matter what I do, it doesn't seem to let me change anything in the ldap directory.  It always returns with "LDAP said: no such object Error number 0x20 (LDAP_NO_SUCH_OBJECT)"   I'm pretty new to LDAP and this is extremely frustrating... anythougts?Last edited by redgsturbo on Wed Dec 10, 2008 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## redgsturbo

 *redgsturbo wrote:*   

> No matter what I do, it doesn't seem to let me change anything in the ldap directory.  It always returns with "LDAP said: no such object Error number 0x20 (LDAP_NO_SUCH_OBJECT)"   I'm pretty new to LDAP and this is extremely frustrating... anythougts?

 

Ok.. so I tackled this.  The gentoo docs don't say anything about the inital dc=domain,dc=com add to the ldap directory, which is why all children adds fail. http://www.openldap.org/faq/data/cache/157.html

Now I've got a new issue.  I'm trying to create ldap authentication but I seem to be missing the posixaccount, as well as some other schemas... how do I fix this?Last edited by redgsturbo on Wed Dec 10, 2008 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mackerel

I am fairly new to the ldap setup, but I followed this guide for success

----------

## redgsturbo

So, the above edit explains the first issue, the second issue being a I failed in include anything beyond the core schema.  solved

----------

